# Skyline GTR-R34 beats Hunter jet...



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

outside :

YouTube - Skyline GTR beats Hunter jet...

inside the car :

YouTube - Skyline GTR beats Hunter jet, in car...

WOW !!!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

check out peter's threads, that's his car, he's posted some cracking vids


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i can barely hear the jet


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

yah it's :bowdown1: :bowdown1: R34 :bowdown1: :bowdown1: mate

good luck


----------



## neeltec (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah and it's up for £16.5k... what an advertisement!!


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

awsome


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

*....*

see this is why i love the SKYLINE


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

truly amazing.. but still, that jet weighs a lot more than the Skyline, so i don't think it can accelerate that fast just by blowing air :chuckle: that's why they use special pulling devices on aircraft carriers


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

awesome video, well done peter. and correct me if im wrong but im sure its a 33.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This is Peter's R33 GTR and was a the On your Marks charity event at Bruntingthorp two years ago. The car is up for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Rezo (Mar 25, 2006)

yeah its an R33 mate.. also an R34 with the amount of power peter has (600-700hp, correct me if im wrong) is worth much more than 16k..

David

edit: Fuggles beat me to it..


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure the car is amazing but this thread or video is not.

The aircraft which stars in this 'amazing' video is not designed to do those sort of speeds on land as it doesn't need to in order to take off. There is a little clue in the name 'air' craft.

The aircraft is also an early jet.

Can i suggest the scene for the next video? How about the Skyline attempting to chase the fighter jet along the autobahn whilst the jet is breaking the sound barrier? 

Or maybe a speed boat?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Vips said:


> Can i suggest the scene for the next video? How about the Skyline attempting to chase the fighter jet along the autobahn whilst the jet is breaking the sound barrier?


so how would you go about doing that then?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

R34? Who are these people!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Rezo said:


> yeah its an R33 mate.. also an R34 with the amount of power peter has (600-700hp, correct me if im wrong) is worth much more than 16k..
> QUOTE]
> 
> In my honest opinion, this car is worth more then 16K !


----------



## Rezo (Mar 25, 2006)

i agree with you snowfiend, its a mint car with a great spec! i can only dream for a car like peter's gtr...

David


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice vid and I'm sure it was fun to take part in.

We've had a couple of vehicles try it on with our Harrier GR's over the years, the last such one was Audi's Le mans Diesel which was just pipped at the post. Still bloody impressive to watch.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

So now we are watching land vehicles race air crafts designed to take off vertically and land vertically. 

I'm guessing they were compared fairly by seeing who can rise to a 100ft the quickest?

Also I think I'm right in saying no pilot in their right mind would use full throttle on land.

Why doesn't somebody just post up a vid of a football team, on a football pitch playing football against a rugby team. See how impressive it is when the rugby team gets beaten?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Vips,

What exactly is your problem?

This run was done purely for display purposes at a charity event run by ASDA several years ago. It was not meant to prove anything just entertain the ASDA employees and the residents of the children's hospice that the charity supports.

Jeez, some people.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

VIPs, who rattled your cage?

FWIW the event I mentioned was for Charity and succeeded in raising several thousands for Cancer Research. I suppose your the same sort of dick who watches movies only to dissect them piece by sodding piece! Get a grip will you!

Oh and yes the Harrier Pilot was using full throttle and having been in the back of the two seater variant it's something else! 

Edit - Moleman beat me too it!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

opcorn: :chuckle:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

moleman said:


> Vips,
> 
> What exactly is your problem?
> 
> ...


I can understand that this run may have been for display purposes, and even better that it was done at a charity event, but the thread leads one to believe that the video displays some sort of a battle by a title such as 'Skyline beats Hunter jet'. Then its reviewed and commented on by some, who actually believe the two can be compared.

I apologise to those who enjoy the entertainment value of this video, but frown upon those who actually cite this sort of footage as though it is some sort of scientific proof of a fair test.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Vips said:


> t the thread leads one to believe that the video displays some sort of a battle by a title such as 'Skyline beats Hunter jet'. Then its reviewed and commented on by some, who actually believe the two can be compared.


Skyline's can beat anything, there are the best, don't you know that :chairshot 


:chuckle:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Skyline's can beat anything, there are the best, don't you know that :chairshot
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


That's more like it! :chuckle:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Vips said:


> I can understand that this run may have been for display purposes, and even better that it was done at a charity event, but the thread leads one to believe that the video displays some sort of a battle by a title such as 'Skyline beats Hunter jet'. Then its reviewed and commented on by some, who actually believe the two can be compared.
> 
> I apologise to those who enjoy the entertainment value of this video, but frown upon those who actually cite this sort of footage as though it is some sort of scientific proof of a fair test.


Take a pill yo, the only folks that believe the two are comparable are 12 year olds. :runaway: 

lighten up!


----------



## neeltec (Sep 13, 2005)

Euro fighter jet planes have a takeoff speed of 250mph+ so yes it was interesting watching liner v's hunter jet plane, purely for giggles & laughs & having a jolly good time... smile on my face!

Nobody forced you to watch the video dude.... shessh...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Compare an Carrera GT to an RC Car and you'll see the RC finished before the GT started...

Serious acceleration means an Eurofighter starting from a planecarrier: 0-400 Km/h in 2,5sec :smokin:

But nice Vids !


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Vips said:


> I can understand that this run may have been for display purposes, and even better that it was done at a charity event, but the thread leads one to believe that the video displays some sort of a battle by a title such as 'Skyline beats Hunter jet'. Then its reviewed and commented on by some, who actually believe the two can be compared.
> 
> I apologise to those who enjoy the entertainment value of this video, but frown upon those who actually cite this sort of footage as though it is some sort of scientific proof of a fair test.


Step off the soapbox fella, it's a bit of fun and a nice display for a charity event. 
Any adult who would that footage as scientific proof of a fair test isn't worth talking to about such matters anyway and likely is the type of person who believes top gears tests and features to be conclusive. So unless you're discussing with the halfwits commenting on youtube videos how a skyline is so fast it can tear a hole in the space time continuum I really don't see a reason to get on your high horse about it, we as an owners community do tend to afford a little more sense than that generally. 
Bet you can't wait till guy fawkes night so you can go around the shows peeing on everyones fireworks.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

anyway its still a nice video they had......cool


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Step off the soapbox fella, it's a bit of fun and a nice display for a charity event.
> Any adult who would that footage as scientific proof of a fair test isn't worth talking to about such matters anyway and likely is the type of person who believes top gears tests and features to be conclusive. So unless you're discussing with the halfwits commenting on youtube videos how a skyline is so fast it can tear a hole in the space time continuum I really don't see a reason to get on your high horse about it, we as an owners community do tend to afford a little more sense than that generally.
> Bet you can't wait till guy fawkes night so you can go around the shows peeing on everyones fireworks.


I think you have just then explained exactly was I was trying to get across. Just my way, was the asshole way of doing it, apologies. Just recently been battered with comments from people who have watched too many youtube video's and keep going on about how my Nova can beat your Skyline because they saw it on youtube. I know it shouldn't get to me, but I take pride in what I drive, and don't like stupid uneducated comments.

I'll shut up now... :lamer: :banned:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

i remember watching a vid where a jet vs a superbike and a porsche... none the less nice vid


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*This video is a sad reminder*

Of the fact that the current UK market for Skylines is governed by the oh so British preference for getting a bargain rather than getting a superbly crafted modified car.

A car with this pedigree (yeah, VIPs, I know ) up for £16.5k? 

Peter, I still think you should keep it regardless. I can only guess the pain this decision has caused.


----------

